# Is this mare a bay or a brown?



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont see the mealy muzzle but I do see the lighter bleached out areas that dont normally bleach out. The question has rose up because she was bred to a pali stallion and baby came out buckskin but is shedding out a dark almost black color I think she's brown but not sure I know there are some brown detecting genius's in this forum so I wanted yall to look and tell me if she's a bay or a brown Thank's in advance.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of her with her winter coat?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mmmm, im thinking shes bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Checking on the winter pic's LOL


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

She said no winter pics but that she doesnt change from season to season


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She looks bay to me. Most brown horses appear black but are given away by their tan muzzles and undersides


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> She looks bay to me. Most brown horses appear black but are given away by their tan muzzles and undersides


Some brown horses appear black with tan in the "soft" points. Others appear bay with the same tan in the soft points. Without winter pics, it is impossible to tell for sure in this case.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, brown is recessive to bay, so she could be carrying both a brown and bay agouti gene; she'd appear bay, but could pass the brown on to her baby, giving you a brown buckskin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The stud could be carrying brown as well. :wink:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Any pics of the baby at birth and recent?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Stud could've caused the brown. Only way to know is to have him tested and know the state of his agouti. 

I have also concluded that every horse with black points looks brown in winter, whether brown, or bay


----------

